# Vixen Halloween Face Sequences



## digitaldgs (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm sorry if this has been asked before, but I've Created a pumpkin face using an arduino uno, relays and 8 sets of lights... I'm finding it very time consuming to create sequences from scratch, only have a week till Halloween, and papagayo doesn't seem to do what I want it to. Does anyone have Halloween pumpkin single Face sequences they would be willing to share?


----------



## vegaslight (Apr 2, 2013)

Anything specific?


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

I use Vixen, but I don't do the pumpkin faces. Try a google search if you haven't already.


----------



## Restless Spirit (Oct 27, 2007)

Sorry, don't have a pumpkin Vixen sequence. You said it's getting close to Halloween, but you may want to look at what Bill Porter came up with to run some LEDs for his wedding. He programmed his LED sequence in Vixen, then ran the .vix file through a Python script. The Python script translates the Vixen file to a .cpp file that can be included in a Arduino sketch. Since your running relays and not fading like he did, you just set your "offs" to 0% and "ons" to 100%. Then your Arduino sketch would use 0 to turn off and 255 to turn on the relays.
Here is the link Bill's tutorial:
http://www.billporter.info/2012/10/07/tutorial-vixeno-vixen-sequence-conversion-for-arduino/

Good Luck!


----------

